# Recomendations on what I should do first



## BigBuckeye (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello all,

So now I have a 1911 GI spec and I am wondering what I should do next..

I am not talking about the learning process, I have already taken steps to get as much education as possible, I am more interested in the hardware.

What are the "must haves" for 1911's?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just shoot it as is untill something needs done or there's something you don't like about it. :smt033


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

A good holster and a couple extra spare mags. Beyond that it depends on how mall ninja you want to get. :numbchuck:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If you care about becoming a competent shooter then you should spend money on ammo and practice shooting as much as possible.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with practicing but I also hated the sights when I had my GI. I would have a gunsmith add a dovetail for new rear sights and add a new set of Novak or Heine sights.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sights you can see, a trigger you can use, whatever reliability work might be necessary (if any), and perhaps a dehorning job if you plan to carry and train with the gun.

Get six extra mags, a holster system, lots of ammo, and maybe someday an upper-level training course.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And an ambidextrous safety.
If you reload, check to see that your pistol's ejection port doesn't contact and deform the brass that comes out of it. If it does, have it modified.
Replace rough or checkered grip panels with smooth ones, and have the pistol's front-and back-straps stippled or checkered.
Have the magazine well beveled ("funneled") to make quick reloads easier, but do not add a separate magazine-well funnel accessory.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the trigger pull on those are 7 lbs. Have it lowered and practice, practice, practice. If you are going to carry it, get to know it really well. 

Oh before I forget, learn how to strip it to the bear metal.


----------

